# My pigeon can't poo



## Amuses (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi all,
Thanks for your time to view this post, I have noticed a lump of poo in one of my fantail since yesterday. First I noticed leaf green loose poo on the floor. Now the poo seems to be somehow stuck on the anus.my problem is i am 200km away from the nearest vet doctor. My car is broken down so there is now way for me to reach the vet. Is the any medicines I can use. My first thought was liquid paraffin as I give it to my chicken under similar circumstances. Your swift advices would be highly appreciated. As she seems to be suffering. Thanks in advance.

Ahmed muses


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

It could be that he is constipated. Perhaps you could try taking out the poop stuck to his vent using some coconut oil or something to lubricate and soften it?
Once, when my pigeon was constipated, I stopped all feed, and fed him applesauce all day. And made sure he is drinking water well.
The problem resolved in a day.
Make sure your fantail has access to water throughout the day.


----------



## Amuses (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks very much, iam going to remove the stuck poo. So I don't use liquid paraffin ? .thanks again


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Hope you can get out the stuck poo. If not, try washing his bottom with lukewarm water and massaging it out. 
I don't think liquid paraffin is safe to be given internally. Few drops of olive oil/castor oil will be ok...if needed.
Is he drinking water well? Has he been acting sick lately? You can also check for canker, because sometimes canker affects the vent area.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Green peas*

You can also try feeding your pigeon some soft food - like cooked green peas or lentils. If he will eat them, he may be able to "go" on his own!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Whatever you do, please try to clean its bum. Stuck poo will cause a lot of problems and infection! Use warm water to soften the poop first, then gently wipe it clean with a very wet cloth. Remember to be gentle! 

Good luck!


----------

